# Help sloppy front end



## karayj (Jan 5, 2006)

I have spent too much money chasing this problem. I have a 96 4x4 pathfinder replace rear shocks because the rear end shimmys when I hit the gas the passenger side rear kicks out to the right and the front drivers side kicks out to the left.
I have also replace the tie rod ends no help I got a used strut right front no help I got a new right trailing arm with new bushings no help I am about to buy new struts and ball joints (lower) but I need your help. The front ends feel like its bottoming out and the steering wheel shakes over all from the bumps what do you think I should do I am lost. I may think worn bushing on the lower controlare becaue the cars pulls to the right I am so lost and I used to be a great part time machanic... I have spent tooooo much money chasing this and driving is not fun on the highway the car wobbles when hitting a small bump also front and rear sway bar links have been replaced.


----------



## 97pathy518 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a 97 pathfinder 4x4 4wd, and i have the same problem. I got the struts replaced as of now...and it helped with the front bottoming out and some of the suspension wobble. But the rear shimmy at high speeds is due to a suspension problem in the back. 
I heard that this shimmy problem is the rear link (control) arms and bushings... there is a forum (pathfinder problems - Topix) where about 100 people with our exact same car have the exact same problem. You can check that out.


----------



## karayj (Jan 5, 2006)

All set rear trailer arms were bad. Replaced them and the car is great again.


----------

